# ATMOS on wall speakers



## cloudbuster (Apr 22, 2011)

Hi, can someone help me pick from this 2.

not sure what Frequency ATMOS usually uses but 1 speaker is rated:

https://www.accessories4less.com/ma...-on-wall-speaker-black/1.html#!specifications
Frequency Response	*90Hz-20kHz* with a Crossover Frequency *3.5 kHz*


The second one:

https://www.accessories4less.com/ma...elf-speaker-black-pair/1.html#!specifications
Frequency response* 45Hz-26KHz* with a Crossover frequency *2.5 kHz*

Thanks.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

ATMOS speakers will play whatever frequency range you send them - assuming the speakers can accommodate the range, of course - so it might be better to focus on what you're looking to achieve instead.

The SoundWare speakers have essentially been unchanged for many years. They aren't specifically designed for ATMOS duties but would probably work in that capacity. Not sure they would have much dynamic range but depending upon your usage that might be fine. The Canton speakers will never get anywhere near 45Hz, at least audibly, so you can dismiss that. Anything below 80Hz is unlikely to be their strong suite. Physics will only allow a 4" driver in a tiny cabinet to do so much.

Not sure how big your room is, how far you'll be from the speakers, how loud you like to listen, what type of size/appearance restrictions you have, budget, etc. Those will factor in greatly, but from the little I know about your situation I would say the Canton are probably going to work better than the SoundWare would.


----------



## cloudbuster (Apr 22, 2011)

thanks,

the room is about 13.3 x 13.5 x 9 ceilings on side open to a small hallway of another 6ft but the speaker would be in the room of about 13x13.
I am going for a 5.2.4 setup.

I was actually looking at the super tiny Sounware XS but then figure out I might miss a lot because of their frequency 150hz-20khz.
So decided to look at speaker a little bigger but I don't want anything to big.

I was considering the Canton due to their Frequency but if you say they are exaggerating the numbers then I might side more with the Soundware only because it seem they are still available in white in some websites plus they seem to have a cool mounting system.
http://www.bostonacoustics.com/DocumentMaster/US/soundware_npa.pdf

But you also mentioned - *They aren't specifically designed for ATMOS duties but would probably work in that capacity*.
That have me thinking. would I regret if I get them?


Budget I would say max 350-400 for 4 speakers.

I even considered the Focal little birds or the Focal birds but it seem each page I visit they have a different size for them, I think some pages measure them with the stands. So I cant get a real measure for them.


In what order would you put them?

Canton, Focal Little birds, Soundware?

not sure if the Focal little birds are made in France or china, and it seem they are no longer in stock in white.


Thanks.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

The only reason I mentioned not specifically designed for Atmos is because the link you referenced has a description that implies they were. What really makes Atmos is the codec used when the soundtrack was mixed and the electronics that decode it. There have been speakers with a similar tag line - designed for Atmos - but that's mostly in how they mount or some type of baffle to alter the sound path. You can probably use pretty much any speaker for the various channels.


----------



## cloudbuster (Apr 22, 2011)

theJman said:


> The only reason I mentioned not specifically designed for Atmos is because the link you referenced has a description that implies they were. What really makes Atmos is the codec used when the soundtrack was mixed and the electronics that decode it. There have been speakers with a similar tag line - designed for Atmos - but that's mostly in how they mount or some type of baffle to alter the sound path. You can probably use pretty much any speaker for the various channels.


Thanks, 
For some reason I am leaning more towards the Soundware I guess is part that they can be mounted all the way up on the corner as they come with the special mounting bracket. Then aim them down.

Where would they go if I am aiming for a x.x.4 setup would 2 of them go on the top of the front wall corners and ceiling?
Then the other 2 just behind me all the way up where the wall and ceiling meet?


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Ideally you’d place them according to this diagram. The biggest thing for “Atmos speakers” is that they have a 90 deg dispersion pattern, (or 45 from center). This will be especially important with a lower ceiling, but at 9’ I think you’ll be fine with most speakers. IME aimable tweeters are only so valuable and can even cause phase issues. Also make sure your bed speakers are close to ear level.


----------



## cloudbuster (Apr 22, 2011)

in that illustration they are pretty close to the seating area,
the thing is I be using on wall speakers I wont be able to cut holes on the ceiling and I dont think they would look great on the ceiling so the speaker would go up on the corner where the wall and ceiling meet.

But in my case they would be farther out than in the illustration. 

I wonder if I get the same effect. 
would they be much better on the side walls?
or front and back wall?


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

cloudbuster said:


> in that illustration they are pretty close to the seating area,
> 
> the thing is I be using on wall speakers I wont be able to cut holes on the ceiling and I dont think they would look great on the ceiling so the speaker would go up on the corner where the wall and ceiling meet.
> 
> ...




Not sure I totally follow you but if I do, I wouldn’t recommend the front corners where the wall meets the ceiling. I would at least keep them in line with the mains. Their is a location in the spec at the front height position but to me, that seems like the phantom imaging between the bed speakers and height speakers would suffer. I’ve never heard a system with them their so I am speculating.


----------



## cloudbuster (Apr 22, 2011)

willis7469 said:


> Not sure I totally follow you but if I do, I wouldn’t recommend the front corners where the wall meets the ceiling. I would at least keep them in line with the mains. Their is a location in the spec at the front height position but to me, that seems like the phantom imaging between the bed speakers and height speakers would suffer. I’ve never heard a system with them their so I am speculating.


that illustration look good, I was referring to the Front height and rear height location, to locate them just like that where the front wall and ceiling meet as high as possible same on rear. 
Not on the actual front corner where the front wall, side wall and ceiling meet.

so they would go pretty much in line with the front Left and Right.

But you mention this is like a phantom area?
would I miss a lot of the 3d envelope this way?


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

That’s what I’m wondering about. I DO think you’ll get decent object placement(phantom imaging), but it just might not be optimal. Again, IMO even if it’s not done to the letter, compromised atmos is better than no atmos. I don’t think you’ll be disappointed if you set it up as proposed. Only one way to know for sure!!!


----------



## cloudbuster (Apr 22, 2011)

willis7469 said:


> That’s what I’m wondering about. I DO think you’ll get decent object placement(phantom imaging), but it just might not be optimal. Again, IMO even if it’s not done to the letter, compromised atmos is better than no atmos. I don’t think you’ll be disappointed if you set it up as proposed. Only one way to know for sure!!!


thanks, you are right.
I bet even if is placed a little bit off should be better than nothing.


I just also found the polk OWM3 they seem to have multiple mounting options.
https://www.amazon.com/Polk-Audio-W...qid=1529899104&sr=8-16&keywords=white+speaker

would this be a much better speaker than the BA Soundware 4.5


----------

